# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  March 2011



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2011)

*News only - 
please post comments elsewhere.*

*Thanks for your help in making this "news only" system work.*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Mar 2011)

"The Department of National Defence Canada has a requirement for the provision of Large Vehicle Borne Improvised Explosive Device Disrupter Systems for Canadian Forces' training and operations ...."

A little bit more info from part of the Statement of Work, attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2011)

Custom-made Invisio headsets:


> .... ITEM 1: INVISIO CUSTOM M4S HEADSET, LEMO SERIES CONNECTOR, 4-PIN, WATERPROOF, DESERT TAN
> 
> SUPPLIER/OEM: INVISIO, STAMHOLMEN HVIDOVRE, DENMARK
> P/N: M4S
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2011)

1)  Needed:  someone to design/build Canadian Forces Military Police Academy (CFMPA):


> .... Defence Construction Canada - Request for Abbreviated Proposals, Design and Construction, Canadian Forces Military Police Academy (CFMPA), Angus, ON.
> 
> In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes and guidelines, and the professional associations, on the Province of Ontario, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Design-Builders, having experience in the design and construction of new technical schools, police facilities, institutional buildings, office complexes, or other similar facilities, incorporating sustainable design features rated using the LEED® Canada system (NC 1.0 or NC 2009), to submit Technical Proposals and Offers of Service to provide the required services for the design and construction of the CFMPA Facility, which include, but may not be limited to, the following:
> •    Pre-Design Report
> ...



2)  Adding sleeve pockets to "Converged Combat Coat (CADPAT AR)" x up to 25K (more on this in attached Technical Requirements):


> .... Requirement:  To add one pocket in CADPAT AR fabric on each sleeve of existing in-service Department of National Defence (DND) Converged Combat Coats in accordance with the Statement of Work for Converged Combat Coat (CADPAT AR) Sleeve Pocket Modification dated 16-12-2010 and DDL-8486-115391 dated 10-09-14.
> 
> Quantity (Delivery in Montréal, Québec):
> Item 1: A firm quantity of 7,000 coats.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Mar 2011)

"Spaceborne Ocean Intelligence Network (SOIN) Operations and Research"


> .... Title: Spaceborne Ocean Intelligence Network (SOIN) Operations and Research
> 
> National Defence, Maritime Forces Atlantic, Halifax, Nova Scotia has a requirement for a team to assist in managing the overall scope and execution of the SOIN project.
> 
> The funding is $79,050.00, applicable taxes extra. The work will commence upon contract award and will be completed by 31 March 2013 ....



A bit more detail in the attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2011)

Wanted:  someone to build electronic outdoor target ranges in Edmonton, Shilo (ASAP):


> DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – ED097177 – Request for Abbreviated Proposal - Electronic Target System located in Edmonton, Alberta and Shilo, Manitoba.
> 
> The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to supply and install an Electronic Target System with a Location of Hit and Miss and Hit System (LOMAH) for two conventional/gallery outdoor shooting ranges located in Edmonton, Alberta and Shilo, Manitoba.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Mar 2011)

".... Defence R&D Canada - Valcartier (DRDC Valcartier), at Quebec City, QC, intends to issue a sole-source standing offer for the supply of new anthropomorphic dummies and instrumentation.

The only known supplier that meets the technical requirements set out below is Humanetics Innovative Solutions of Plymouth, Michigan, USA.

Specific requirements:

Supply the following:

1.    Hybrid III, 50th percentile, male, seated
2.    Hybrid III, 95th percentile, male, seated
3.    Hybrid III, 5th percentile, female, seated
4.    Hybrid III, 50th percentile, male, pedestrian
5.    EuroSID-2re, 50th percentile, female, seated
6.    Hybrid III, Instrumented leg assembly
7.    MIL-Lx, Instrumented leg assembly
+    and other components.

The offeror must also be able to inspect, repair, calibrate and certify damaged equipment owned by DRDC Valcartier.

The term of the standing offer is from the date of award to May 31, 2013.

*The value is $900,000.00* ....."


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2011)

Help wanted for nerve agent antidote research:


> .... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta has a requirement for Good Laboratory Practice technical support services. Development of improved nerve agent antidotes is being conducted in compliance with Good Laboratory Practice guidelines. Pre-clinical studies are required to prove the safety and effectiveness of these drugs in order for them to pass the regulatory requirements to obtain licensure ....


A bit more detail in the Statement of Work here (PDF).


----------

